
Even without face recognition, Google's reverse image search can find you - ssclafani
http://pascal.vanhecke.info/2011/08/11/reverse-image-search-and-profile-pics-unwanted-linking-of-private-and-public-information-airbnb-as-an-example/
======
picasso81
Airbnb allows users to remove their public listings/profiles from search
engines. Under profile, go to the Privacy tab:
<http://cl.ly/452M0b0V1c2w0F1p1Z1i>

------
sp332
Anyone know how Google's reverse image search stacks up to TinEye or other
services? Better coverage or more relevant results?

------
smackfu
The moral is, don't reuse avatars.

~~~
domador
...unless you want the accounts you use the same avatar on to be "linked".

Sometimes you do (when you're looking for publicity or make a name for
yourself).

------
jsrampton
I'm pretty sure you've already been made online! It's scary what they can find
online.

